# Solved: What is the difference between dvi-d and dvi mm?



## dogg94 (Jul 29, 2008)

*What is the difference between dvi-d and dvi mm?*

What do i need to look for when trying to by a dvi to hdmi converter i've found some variances in the dvi suffixes and wondering if i need to worry about it, i am setting up a home system to ouput video from my pc to my tv in wall while finishing my basement, also any input on wall boxes etc. would be appreciated by someone who has tackled a project like this in the past, thank you


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Here is a link to a web site that seems to do a good job of explaining the different DVI suffixes:

http://www.interfacebus.com/Design_Connector_Digital_Visual_Interface_DVI_Bus.html

They also have a page for HDMI that mentions the differences between the newer HDMI and older DVI standards:

http://www.interfacebus.com/HDMI_Pinout_Bus.html

The only references I can find for "DVI mm" are for DVI Male-to-Male cables that have male plugs on each end.

EDIT: As for HDMI <-> DVI converters, they usually consist of an HDMI and DVI-D wired together to pass single digital video channel DVI data from an HDMI source or to an HDMI input device.


----------



## dogg94 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you cwwozniak that summed up the info i was looking for and havn't been able to source much obliged!!http://forums.techguy.org/members/221730-cwwozniak.html


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You are welcome. :up:

I added a note about the converters while you were posting your reply.


----------



## dogg94 (Jul 29, 2008)

I believe that should work pretty well the end result will be dvi-d out to hdmi into an lcd tv and running from my sound card to my stereo for audio both for the video and for music playback.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I believe that your belief is correct.


----------

